# Creating MultiChannel sound files



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not understanding how the Phoenix 7.1 sound mixer works. The instructions as far as selecting the silent mask and the output files seem to work as described. But this is where things escape my understanding. If I select a wav file to be played and a channel to be played on the commands are entered in the instructions for creating the file, but when I go to select the next sound file and channel, my previous selections for file are changed to the file I am trying to play through the next channel.

All I can do is create a silent mask with one channel. I cannot figure out how to create one file with all channels. There are instructions for creating a multi channel sound file using a windows media tool, but it goes back 20 years to the c: prompt and appears to work directly with wav files. SO, I don't really get why I even need the sound mixer or, I'm guessing I'm not understanding some linear process for getting the sound mixer to properly assign wav files to specific channels and create the 8 channel avi file.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, sorry, but I posted too soon, got it figured out.


----------

